# Doordash Rating Going Down over Merchant Disruptions



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Over the local businesses having their restruants morphed into ghost kitchens, drive-thru has gotten longer and slower; lobby areas are sometimes overpopulated by waiting carry-out customers, sharing the same air to breath. I have unassigned myself more than ever these past couple of weeks, because it was just not worth the time for the money being paid to make the delivery. Long backed-up drive thrus are the worst! Some of these places are okay with me,; but with walking in to pick up gets replaced with long wait times in drive thrus, I have to stop going there.

After 1400 lifetime deliveries, my overall customer feedback rating went up. Tips are still about half the income. Completion rate is lowest ever.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Similar issue where I reside to work as DD, GH, UE and IC driver. My DD customer rating (CR) dipped slightly, on edge of deactivation, thanks to self-entitled customer jerks, especially crappy orders like McDonald’s.

I had DD CR rating of 4.40 before it dipped thanks to moronic customers in the last week.

One way to find out why some petty prima donna customers would rate low is to reach 100th confirmed delivery in DD to unlock the possible feedback.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

As of this morning.....

4.88 customer rating
28% acceptance rate (about normal for me, although it was down to 15% last week)
99% completion rate
88% on time or early (hasn’t changed in months even with the fact no one is on the roads to slow things up)
3940 deliveries


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> Similar issue where I reside to work as DD, GH, UE and IC driver. My DD customer rating (CR) dipped slightly, on edge of deactivation, thanks to self-entitled customer jerks, especially crappy orders like McDonald's.
> 
> I had DD CR rating of 4.40 before it dipped thanks to moronic customers in the last week.
> 
> One way to find out why some petty prima donna customers would rate low is to reach 100th confirmed delivery in DD to unlock the possible feedback.


What tha hell is going on???&#128064;



Solid 5 said:


> As of this morning.....
> 
> 4.88 customer rating
> 28% acceptance rate (about normal for me, although it was down to 15% last week)
> ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> 88% on time or early (hasn't changed in months even with the fact no one is on the roads to slow things up)


Probably time estimate factors traffic conditions into the equation. Now that the roads are cleared up, you should be able to bring that rating up by speeding and running some red lights.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Probably time estimate factors traffic conditions into the equation. Now that the roads are cleared up, you should be able to bring that rating up by speeding and running some red lights.


Trust me, I spent a lot of money the first year I moved down here from New York State getting out of a whole bunch of different tickets. Thanks but no thanks LOL.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's been the opposite for me. I typically stay @ 4.8, never hit 4.9 until recently. I assumed it went up because customers felt bad I was still working.

















FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Over the local businesses having their restruants morphed into ghost kitchens, drive-thru has gotten longer and slower; lobby areas are sometimes overpopulated by waiting carry-out customers, sharing the same air to breath. I have unassigned myself more than ever these past couple of weeks, because it was just not worth the time for the money being paid to make the delivery. Long backed-up drive thrus are the worst! Some of these places are okay with me,; but with walking in to pick up gets replaced with long wait times in drive thrus, I have to stop going there.
> 
> After 1400 lifetime deliveries, my overall customer feedback rating went up. Tips are still about half the income. Completion rate is lowest ever.


Do u use a thermal bag?



DeafUberDriver said:


> Similar issue where I reside to work as DD, GH, UE and IC driver. My DD customer rating (CR) dipped slightly, on edge of deactivation, thanks to self-entitled customer jerks, especially crappy orders like McDonald's.
> 
> I had DD CR rating of 4.40 before it dipped thanks to moronic customers in the last week.
> 
> One way to find out why some petty prima donna customers would rate low is to reach 100th confirmed delivery in DD to unlock the possible feedback.


You def don't use a thermal bag right?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Do u use a thermal bag?


3 different sized bags.

Yes, I had a bad habit of setting the bag on the ground, then pulling the order out. My rating just went up this morning 4.68.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> 3 different sized bags.
> 
> Yes, I had a bad habit of setting the bag on the ground, then pulling the order out. My rating just went up this morning 4.68.


I got this bag recently and it has a shoulder strap so it never touches the ground. I didn't even stop to think that it may be helping my rating. I got it because it uses Velcro instead of zippers (@Seamus recommended).

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I got this bag recently and it has a shoulder strap so it never touches the ground. I didn't even stop to think that it may be helping my rating. I got it because it uses Velcro instead of zippers (@Seamus recommended).
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html


Ohhhhhh, that's nice! I want one of those.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yes, I had a bad habit of setting the bag on the ground, then pulling the order out. My rating just went up this morning 4.68.


I always do this. No one has ever said anything to me about it. And now customers are even asking us to leave the food by the door or on the welcome mat, which is worse. So, &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Ohhhhhh, that's nice! I want one of those.


It's good quality too. I've been using it every day for almost 3 months and it's still in perfect condition


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I always do this. No one has ever said anything to me about it. And now customers are even asking us to leave the food by the door or on the welcome mat, which is worse. So, &#129335;&#127997;‍♂


Yeah, it makes no sense, but I noticed a change. I think it has to do with local culture.


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> You def don't use a thermal bag right?


No. You mean insulated hot bag. I use it all the time when doing deliveries.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> No. You mean insulated hot bag. I use it all the time when doing deliveries.


Sorry I assumed u didn't based on your rating. U only gave 54 deliveries though so probably just bad luck. It should go up as u complete more orders


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> No. You mean insulated hot bag. I use it all the time when doing deliveries.


If you cannot hear, then that may be a factor.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I tried a little experiment and I can't say for sure that it worked but I can say for sure my customer rating jumped up. I call it mind manipulation. I decided to do some deliveries with a glove on only the hand I touched the order with. The other hand just held the bag. Why just one glove you ask? To lazy to put both on lol
Here's the result


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I tried a little experiment and I can't say for sure that it worked but I can say for sure my customer rating jumped up. I call it mind manipulation. I decided to do some deliveries with a glove on only the hand I touched the order with. The other hand just held the bag. Why just one glove you ask? To lazy to put both on lol
> Here's the result
> View attachment 439025


Interesting. What was your rating before?


----------



## Ckris1 (Mar 29, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Over the local businesses having their restruants morphed into ghost kitchens, drive-thru has gotten longer and slower; lobby areas are sometimes overpopulated by waiting carry-out customers, sharing the same air to breath. I have unassigned myself more than ever these past couple of weeks, because it was just not worth the time for the money being paid to make the delivery. Long backed-up drive thrus are the worst! Some of these places are okay with me,; but with walking in to pick up gets replaced with long wait times in drive thrus, I have to stop going there.
> 
> After 1400 lifetime deliveries, my overall customer feedback rating went up. Tips are still about half the income. Completion rate is lowest ever.





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Over the local businesses having their restruants morphed into ghost kitchens, drive-thru has gotten longer and slower; lobby areas are sometimes overpopulated by waiting carry-out customers, sharing the same air to breath. I have unassigned myself more than ever these past couple of weeks, because it was just not worth the time for the money being paid to make the delivery. Long backed-up drive thrus are the worst! Some of these places are okay with me,; but with walking in to pick up gets replaced with long wait times in drive thrus, I have to stop going there.
> 
> After 1400 lifetime deliveries, my overall customer feedback rating went up. Tips are still about half the income. Completion rate is lowest ever.


Next time I dont see a employee within 2 mins from when I walk in I'm reassigning the order instead of 30- 45mins then reassigning


FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Over the local businesses having their restruants morphed into ghost kitchens, drive-thru has gotten longer and slower; lobby areas are sometimes overpopulated by waiting carry-out customers, sharing the same air to breath. I have unassigned myself more than ever these past couple of weeks, because it was just not worth the time for the money being paid to make the delivery. Long backed-up drive thrus are the worst! Some of these places are okay with me,; but with walking in to pick up gets replaced with long wait times in drive thrus, I have to stop going there.
> 
> After 1400 lifetime deliveries, my overall customer feedback rating went up. Tips are still about half the income. Completion rate is lowest ever.


If I even do doordash again if I dont see a employee and only people waitng I'm reassigning the order that situation is not going to work out good


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> Interesting. What was your rating before?


Sunday it was 4.89. Monday it went to 4.90. Stayed at 4.90 until Thursday, the day I did the glove test. It went up 8 points on Thursday. First it went to 4.94 and at quitting time it was 4.98 as it stands today. 
I take a screenshot of my ratings every morning before I start my shift because everybody knows, I think DD manipulates the ratings. This may very well be some of that but usually it's in the other direction.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Sunday it was 4.89. Monday it went to 4.90. Stayed at 4.90 until Thursday, the day I did the glove test. It went up 8 points on Thursday. First it went to 4.94 and at quitting time it was 4.98 as it stands today.
> I take a screenshot of my ratings every morning before I start my shift because everybody knows, I think DD manipulates the ratings. This may very well be some of that but usually it's in the other direction.


OK I've got to ask.....your rating wasn't in the area that you had to worry about deactivation. So what made you try the experiment?

Personally I find experiments like this interesting, especially now with so many people finding out that, OMG you can actually help prevent the transmission of germs and viruses by just washing your hands!!...lmao.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

It's crazy how people believe in the power of gloves, like it magically erases germs from everything you touch.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goobered said:


> It's crazy how people believe in the power of gloves, like it magically erases germs from everything you touch.


Soft soap, gallon of water to rinse, and paper towels on board soon.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I just got this.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I just got this.
> 
> View attachment 439417


Damn its about time. Those are pretty much the main 2 reasons we get voted down. Made it impossible to ever get to 5 stars


----------



## DreamerfromCorp (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks. This is a great complement to the "Safe to do Uber Eats" topic. I'm in the "high risk category" so
it's even more of a crap-shoot to dash.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

My ratings look better today.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My ratings look better today.
> 
> View attachment 442840


that's a better acceptance rate!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> My ratings look better today.
> 
> View attachment 442840


It goes up and down quick at least. With only the last hundred deliveries being averaged it's similar to lyft.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Even better now. I think 4.80 unlocks an achievement.


----------

